
(Founder Stories) Reddit’s Ohanian: What Competition? - bjonathan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/30/founder-stories-reddit-ohanian-competition/
======
tokenadult
This may be a classic story of a founder who outsmarted an acquiring company.
What hope does Conde Nast have of monetizing Reddit enough to recover its
investment?

~~~
raldi
The future looks extremely bright. The only thing holding reddit back was
that, until recently, Conde Nast didn't think the site needed more employees
than could fit in a car. They didn't even have a salesperson assigned to the
site until last September.

In other words, it's been less than a year since Conde Nast's even been
_trying_ to monetize reddit. And I can't talk about the numbers, but note how
much the site's been hiring to get a good idea of how things have been going.

As big as the last 12 months have been for reddit, the next 12 are going to
blow them away.

